# Paper models - anyone want (buy/exchange) one?



## toffigd (Sep 5, 2005)

P-38 Maly Modelarz (MM) 7-8/68
Bf 109G-6 MM 9/02
B5N2 Kate MM 3/02
F-4E MM 1-2/01
SBD-3 MM 12/99
RWD-4 RWD-5bis MM 12/96
F4F MM 10/92
B-17G MM 5-6/91
torpedo boat Elco MM 6/92
torpedo boat MAS MM 4/91
F4U
P.50
G4M2 Betty MM 4-5/92
Ki-46 Dinah MM 12/91
Ar 196 MM 1-2/96
TC.33 SuperModel 2/01
Spit Mk.II TanieHobby 5-6/01
Curtiss 75 Hawk Mata
Defiant MM 7/81
P.11c MM 8/86
Be 2 MM 7/82
P.24g MM 6/87
F6F MM 4/90
Me 262 MM 9/91
Fokker Dr.I MM 4-5/01
T-38 MM 4/89

Paper models - challenge everything!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 5, 2005)

Pozdrawiam,

I've just got a plenty of ABC magazines with plenty off paper stuff (houses, vehicles, aircraft, figurines, etc...) so I can ship you some if you want. Just gimme some time to discover what did I actually become.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2005)

have you put them together or flat packed as it were?


----------



## toffigd (Sep 5, 2005)

these are still flat


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2005)

ah well in that case i know a site where i can get hundreds of paper planes........


----------



## JCS (Sep 5, 2005)

By P.50, do you mean the Piaggio P.50?


----------



## toffigd (Sep 5, 2005)

no, I mean PZL P.50 Jastrzab (Hawk)

lanc - show me at least one model printed and i'll compare it with the ones I have (no chance to beat them!  )

and could you be so kind and give a link?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 6, 2005)

hey, do you specialaize for aircraft only or you do overall things?


----------



## toffigd (Sep 6, 2005)

me? mostly ships 1:400 or 1:200, but also some aircraft 1:33, 1:50, 1:72


----------



## Holmes (Sep 6, 2005)

Zapodaj fotki!


----------



## toffigd (Sep 6, 2005)

cyfrowki brak


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 6, 2005)

www.fiddlersgreen.net


----------



## Pisis (Sep 6, 2005)

toffigd said:


> me? mostly ships 1:400 or 1:200, but also some aircraft 1:33, 1:50, 1:72



woohoo than I think I might have something for ya.


----------



## toffigd (Sep 6, 2005)

fiddlersgreen!? oh c'mon, don't make me laugh! even these that are from the '80 that i have are better than fiddlersgreen...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello,

I dunno if you know the Czech magazine for "young technics and biologs" called *ABC* (I think you told me once you dont know so...). I got these from one guy from a Czech forum who had to move to a smaller flat and gave me one full year volume (#39) plus some others plus about five full volumes of *Letectví Kosmonautika* (L&K) magazines from the 80's.  

I used to make the paper models of historic buildings when I was a kid and read the ABC, so I'm gonna keep these but I can send you the rest. It is mainly ships, tanks, planes and some misc. vehicles:


----------



## Pisis (Sep 7, 2005)

It is around 20+ "vystřihovánek" ("Wykroić"??? ) - cutouts. Don't be fooled by the color, I used ONE STEP PHOTO FIX mode in my PSP to enlighten the pics but the result is quite weird...

Please tell me what do you think. 


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## toffigd (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks fine - a bit similar to Maly Modelarz. How old are these vystrihovanki (PL ---> wycinanki)?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 7, 2005)

These wycinanki are mostly from 1994/95/96, the ABC SHIPS is from 1989 (slightly worst quality of the paper).


----------



## toffigd (Sep 7, 2005)

What scale is it?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 8, 2005)

It vary... I did not find it among those few I checked now... If I remember right, some of the ships might be 1:200 and 1:400 but I won't pull my hand into fire for it.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

2nd bumpooo


----------



## toffigd (Sep 10, 2005)

what?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

i thought you wanna exchange...


----------

